# Recommend me a nice budget bike helmet



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

any good bike helmets for $40-$50...?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

they all meet the same specs ... find the one that fits the best


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a Giro Indicator. It's a nice helmet and I think I payed $40.00 for it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bell Ukon Sport Helmet - HELMETS

Cheap as hell and gets good reviews.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I bought my last Giro (don't remember the model) at REI. I used my annual dividend and 20% off coupon on it and got it for less than $20. just find one that fits.


----------



## Dune (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldn't haggle with price to protect my skull from cracking..., but GIRO seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

On a side note Bell makes Giro. I noticed when I looked inside mine to see what model it is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I picked up a pretty nice Scattante helmet at performance the other day. Looks pretty slick and fits great. I think I payed 49.99 for it.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Zoke2 said:


> they all meet the same specs ... find the one that fits the best


This!

Go to some shop that sells bike helmets. Ttry all their models. Go to another shop too if you have alternatives.

Buy the one that you can make comfortable.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Just bought a Giro Feature off of Amazon a couple months ago, I think it was a little cheaper when I got it but they currently have the helmet for $59.50 with free shipping- Amazon.com: Giro Feature Mountain Bike Helmet: Sports & Outdoors.

I picked up the Feature after a bad wreck that cracked my old Giro. I stayed with Giro because it kept my noggin safe in an accident that could have been much, much worse. I like the Feature better than my last Giro because of the extra coverage for the back of my head (where the impact was on my last one), and it is a really nice helmet. IMO the Feature is worth more than $60. Check out the reviews of the Feature here, there are a bunch of great reviews that describe the helmet perfectly. Only downside is that it gets pretty hot and my head is always soaked with sweat after a ride, but its more than worth it for the protection.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, all helmets must meet the same specs. I would also recommend buying from a place where you can try them on.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am very happy with both of the Bell Slant helmets that I bought. The last one I got from Performance Bike for $29.99. Score!


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

I used a Bell Yukon helmet as of last week, until it saved my skull. Luckily I didn't get a concussion, so I can only thank the helmet. It was pretty cheap I think but as people have said before, they all meet the same specs, to a degree.


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

i decided to get the black/yellow Giro Rift


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

Bell Slant or the Influx are nice helmets that get the job done. I got the Influx on sale and I have no complaints at all with it.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I wouldn't skimp on something that protects you from cracking your dome piece. Depends on what trails you are actually riding. We can't recommend helmets to fit your head everyone is different. Just go to your bike shop and try as many different styles on as you can. No, you don't have to pay $100 for a helmet, but I wouldn't pay $30 if I was doing singletrack.


----------



## nmeofun (Jul 20, 2012)

As stated, all helmets you buy are going to meet the same specs. Higher price gets you lighter weight, better airflow and bold new graphics. I agree that you don't want to skimp when buying safety gear, but in the case of bike helmets, they all do the job to the same level. All of them need to be replaced after taking a hard blow. 

Definitely buy one where you can try it on first. Comfort is key. I looked at all the helmets Performance had and the Giro Indicator was on sale for $30. Tried some of the higher priced models but felt no different on my head. My son got a Bell over the Giro because he said it was more comfortable. I tried the bell and it sucked for my head shape. Try before you buy.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

I’m using a Bell helmet. It worked well for me.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*2nd ^^This^^*



Zoke2 said:


> they all meet the same specs ... find the one that fits the best


I've been all over the map and back with helmets. I've ridden $20 cheap and $150 pricey.

The only difference between the two is weight and ventilation. If you're hitting 6-8 hour rides, a little weight on top of your head adds up.

If you're only riding an hour or two, weight is less important.

Airflow matters in any case and is number 3 on my consideration list:

1. Fit: If it's not comfortable, it's going to suck.

2. Price: Unless I win it at a raffle, my days of buying $100+ helmets are done.

3. Airflow

4. Weight

If I were willing to pay more money, I'd move price down to #4 and the other criteria would index up.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

try before you buy. I've looked at a lot of reviews but reviews sometimes don't agree with your noggin. Goodluck.


----------



## Mutantclover (Oct 1, 2006)

Several people in my area have new UVEX helmets that they really like and they said were very cheap. I thought they looked great too. Worth a look, maybe they have been on sale because people aren't accustomed to looking at UVEX for their next helmet.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

Try some Louis Garneau helmets. Looks good most are on sale. Doesn't look like a mushroom on your head. Actually own Garneau Edge and a Scattante from performance bikes.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I just picked up a Bell "Adrenaline" at Wallyworld the other day for $21.97.

It's not the ventiest helment, but I counted 16, it's got a removeable visor, and the colors match my bike.

I tried on a few, and this one fits great. It's got the "spin adjust" system, so you just spin a thumbwheel on the back of the helmet and it tightens the inside straps. Adjusting the chinstraps was super easy, and after a bit of getting used to it this morning on my first ride with it, I forgot it was there. I road a hair less than 3 hours total, but had it on longer than that...I stopped to take a few breaks at the beach and didn't bother taking it off.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Luclin999 said:


> Bell Ukon Sport Helmet - HELMETS
> 
> Cheap as hell and gets good reviews.


I got one of these on sale at Performance (Nashbar/Performance exclusive it appears). Noone around here has, for example the Bell Stoker or Super in stock and I was afraid to buy online without trying as I have a big and long oval head.

The Ukon is one size fits all, and oddly enough was the most comfortable helmet I tried at the Performance store, including the Fox Flux, several Giros, and a couple of Garneau. So going ultra cheap worked out so far.


----------



## Collidoskope (Jul 1, 2014)

nova_xxx said:


> any good bike helmets for $40-$50...?


I'm fairly new, so take this with a grain of salt... but:

Check out places like GearTrade.com for helmets. I just got a brand new, $150 Bell Volt for $30 b/c it was missing the visor (replacement is $5 from Amazon). !


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't cheap out with safety gear, buy the one that fits and you like.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Zoke2 said:


> they all meet the same specs ... find the one that fits the best


While it's true to say "they all meet the same specs", it does not mean that they all offer the same amount of protection. It simply means that they all meet a minimum standard of protection that they have been tested for. Beyond that, there is nothing to say that a $40 helmet will offer every bit as much protection as a $200, OR vice versa. There have been some tests run that have shown that some very inexpensive helmets can test similarly to some much more expensive helmets, but it doesn't necessarily apply across the board either way.

So, while you can say that they all meet the same specification, that doesn't translate to mean that they all offer the same amount of protection, nor does it mean that if you spend more that you will be better protected. And, any helmet that meets the latest industry standards is likely better than no helmet at all.

I have had some $40 helmets that I really liked. Helmets are like saddles, in that it's very much a personal thing as to what will be more comfortable for you. Trying them on before buying will help minimize fit/comfort mistakes.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Like others, I have worn helmets all over the place price wise. I think that for off-road riding it is more important to get a better helmet... better than Walmart/Target. There are more hazards when you ride off-road, I'm not just talking about falling, there are branches here and there that can sometimes jump out at you. Whatever you get, you may want to consider getting one with a visor and maybe a lighter color helmet.

I recently decided to upgrade to a little better helmet and went with a white one, not so much that it looks cool, but because I hope it will help me stay cool(er). We'll see as the Summer heats up.

John


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

70sSanO said:


> Like others, I have worn helmets all over the place price wise. I think that for off-road riding it is more important to get a better helmet... better than Walmart/Target. There are more hazards when you ride off-road, I'm not just talking about falling, there are branches here and there that can sometimes jump out at you. Whatever you get, you may want to consider getting one with a visor and maybe a lighter color helmet.
> 
> I recently decided to upgrade to a little better helmet and went with a white one, not so much that it looks cool, but because I hope it will help me stay cool(er). We'll see as the Summer heats up.
> 
> John


Holy crap. I went on my second trail ride today and there was a live oak branch over the trail, painted red and with crime scene tape on it. I realized I didn't quite have a feel for how tall I am in the saddle as it got closer and quickly ducked further. That thing was a hazard!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a cheaper bell torque or something it was pretty comfortable. I tried on some at the lbs that were in the 60-8p range and they weren't comfortable so I tried on all the ones at Walmart out of curiosity and the bell feels good. I've banged it a few times on trees and stuff and I'm still here.. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked up my Bell Muni for 40.00 @ my LBS. There's s ton of helmets for 50.00 or less. Helmets are expendable so why pay 100.00 a pop when you're only one dump from a new one. Buy one with brackets.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

velo99 said:


> why pay 100.00 a pop when you're only one dump from a new one.


Because none of the cheaper helmets that I tried on would fit me. Whatever adjustments I tried, it would have been a choice between pain and a helmet that was flopping around on my head.


----------



## griftymcgrift (Jul 15, 2013)

what ive come down to is.

if its not a MIPS or other advanced tech you are paying for weight/airflow

the sweet spot is to get the 70-100 helmets on sale


i got my scattante scala for 50 at performance. i found bell helmets uncomfortable. i like the center channel on the scala its feels great. also i like the mech on the back of the helmet for adjusting better than other brandes


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

griftymcgrift said:


> i found bell helmets uncomfortable.


And one of the few helmets that I can wear in perfect comfort is a Bell 

If someone recommends a helmet brand or model, take it with a grain of salt: how do you know your heads is the same shape?


----------

